# quelques questions sur le pwoer mac G5



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2004)

voila ,
ceux qui me lisent ici savent que l'an prochain,disons dans 6 mois mini,10mois maxi,je vais surement changer de mac (au passage un eMac 700 de Novembre 2002 sera en vente !)
J'hésite actuellement etre l'iMac 20" et le Power mac mono 1,8...
si l'iMac n'a aucun secret pour moi,il n'en va pas de meme pour le Power mac d'ou mes questions:
que peut on faire avec les PCIX,qu'est ce exactement ?
sinon,est ce que le Power MAc G5 mono 1,8 peut accueillir un deuxieme DD ,meme si au départ sur l'apple store on ne prends qu'un DD:je veux dire ,est ce que tout est prévu dedans pour un branchement simple ultérieurement ?
d'autre part ,que vaut ce G5 1,8 si au départ on lui met 512 mo de RAM

merci!


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> que peut on faire avec les PCIX,qu'est ce exactement ?


Le PCI-X permet d'empecher la plupart des anciennes générations de cartes PCI de fonctionner. C'est sa principale fonction. :rateau: 
Le PCI-X est une évolution (soit disant compatible) du PCI. Quelques rares cartes à ce format existent et sont reservées à une utilisation professionnelle très spécifique et très couteuses. (acquisition vidéo HD, carte ethernet 10GB fibre optique, etc...) 
Pour un particulier, le PCI-X ne représente aucun interet si ce n'est des ennuis.
A noter que les G5 1,8GHz ne possede pas de ports PCI-X mais uniquement PCI, présentant les mêmes contraintes sans ses avantages. Bref, c'est encore pire. 



> sinon,est ce que le Power MAc G5 mono 1,8 peut accueillir un deuxieme DD, est ce que tout est prévu dedans pour un branchement simple ultérieurement ?


Yes.




> que vaut ce G5 1,8 si au départ on lui met 512 mo de RAM


Pas grand chose. Avec un G5, le minimum confortable se situe à 1Go de RAM. Les 64bit du processeurs doublent les besoins en mémoire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le PCI-X permet d'empecher la plupart des anciennes générations de cartes PCI de fonctionner. C'est sa principale fonction. :rateau:
> Le PCI-X est une évolution (soit disant compatible) du PCI. Quelques rares cartes à ce format existent et sont reservées à une utilisation professionnelle très spécifique et très couteuses. (acquisition vidéo HD, carte ethernet 10GB fibre optique, etc...)
> Pour un particulier, le PCI-X ne représente aucun interet si ce n'est des ennuis.
> A noter que les G5 1,8GHz ne possede pas de ports PCI-X mais uniquement PCI, présentant les mêmes contraintes sans ses avantages. Bref, c'est encore pire.
> ...



humm...pas très entousiasmant tout çà!
il faut donc mettre le paquet sur la RAM


----------



## iota (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

 Au lieu de rajouter 80¤ pour passer à 512 Mo de RAM, tu n'as qu'à le prendre avec 256Mo de RAM et rajouter un pack de 2x512Mo de RAM Twinmox (~180¤).

 Bon ça te coute 100¤ de plus que de prendre 512Mo de ram, mais au moins t'es tranquille.
 Par contre, avec ma solution, tu utilise les 4 ports mémoires.

 @+
 iota


----------



## lel (1 Novembre 2004)

ceci etant dit, c'est un peu abuse de dire qu'il faut un minimum de 1 Go de RAM sur un G5 ... faut arreter de planer.

je pense que si tu laisse les 256 de base et que tu rajoute deux barretes de 256 chacune, ca fait 256+ (2*256)= 768 Mo de RAM. Pour 75 euros, tu peux avoir les 2 barrettes de 256.

A+
Max


----------



## laustralien2 (1 Novembre 2004)

))))))))


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> ceci etant dit, c'est un peu abuse de dire qu'il faut un minimum de 1 Go de RAM sur un G5 ... faut arreter de planer.


On parle de confort, pas de minimum vital, auquel cas 256Mo suffisent.



> je pense que si tu laisse les 256 de base et que tu rajoute deux barretes de 256 chacune, ca fait 256+ (2*256)= 768 Mo de RAM.


C'est déjà mieux que 512Mo, mais il ne reste plus de place pour augmenter la Ram dans le futur. Ce n'est pas forcément une bonne opération.



> Pour 75 euros, tu peux avoir les 2 barrettes de 256.


Où ça ? si c'est de la NONAME, ce n'est pas une bonne idée.
J'ai plutot l'impression que les prix tournent autour de 90¤.


----------



## lel (1 Novembre 2004)

de la PNY, Samsung ou autre marque connue a environ 35-36 euros la barrette sur Paris dans le douzieme !

concernant l'augmentation de RAM, tu peux bien retirer les 2 barrettes de 128 si tu veux augmenter la taille de ta RAM ulterieurement.... 

concernant les RAM NONAME, j'ai toujours pris ce genre de RAM pour mes precedents Mac (iBook G4, eMac G4), jamais eu aucun probleme, et les becanes ont toujours super bien fonctionne.

Mais pour la NONAME, je la prends chez Grosbill.com, ils ont eun magasin dans le 13eme.

A+
Max


----------



## turnover (2 Novembre 2004)

Pour la ram beaucoup on répondu et je trouve que 512Mo est un minimum de départ. POur être à l'aise 1Go suffit. Mais je peux parler pour tout les macs !! 512Mo sera mieux que 256Mo et 1Go mieux que 512Mo  !! Et sur n'importe qu'elle machine ...  
Sinon pour le disque dur pas de problème particulier. Il faut juste acheter un disque dur SATA.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> de la PNY, Samsung ou autre marque connue a environ 35-36 euros la barrette sur Paris dans le douzieme !


Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce tarif sur aucun site internet. Ca se vend sous le manteau ?  



> concernant l'augmentation de RAM, tu peux bien retirer les 2 barrettes de 128 si tu veux augmenter la taille de ta RAM ulterieurement....


Evidemment, mais ton augmentation passe d'abord par une réduction. Il te restera des barrettes sur les bras. Il faut investir plus que l'augmentation souhaité, c'est pourquoi je trouve que ce n'est pas une bonne opération. 



> concernant les RAM NONAME, j'ai toujours pris ce genre de RAM pour mes precedents Mac (iBook G4, eMac G4), jamais eu aucun probleme, et les becanes ont toujours super bien fonctionne.


Ce n'est plus le cas avec les G5.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pour la ram beaucoup on répondu et je trouve que 512Mo est un minimum de départ. POur être à l'aise 1Go suffit. Mais je peux parler pour tout les macs !! 512Mo sera mieux que 256Mo et 1Go mieux que 512Mo  !! Et sur n'importe qu'elle machine ...
> Sinon pour le disque dur pas de problème particulier. Il faut juste acheter un disque dur SATA.


Pas tout à fait d'accord. La quantité de ram est extremement dépendante de l'OS utilisé, Mac ou PC.
256Mo de Ram sous MacOS9 ne produisent pas les mêmes effets que sous MacOS X. Pareil entre Windows 98 et XP.


----------



## lel (2 Novembre 2004)

Pour repondre a MarcMame:

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...moire-vive/?f1=2&f2=3&f3=5&mq=0&od=nom&show=0

Les prix ont legerement augmente cette semaine je trouve ... mais ca varie tellement d'un jour a l'autre. A noter que si tu prends 2 barrettes de 256, tu peux negocier une petite ristourne d'un ou deux euros par barrettes.

Pour de la Elixir => 37 euros / PQI => 35 euros / Chip Samsung => 38 euros / Kingston => 40 euros

Soit comme je le disais un peu plus haut un total de 75 euros pour 2 barrettes de 256 mo en PC3200 400 Mhz ... 

A+
Max


----------



## turnover (3 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait d'accord. La quantité de ram est extremement dépendante de l'OS utilisé, Mac ou PC.
> 256Mo de Ram sous MacOS9 ne produisent pas les mêmes effets que sous MacOS X. Pareil entre Windows 98 et XP.



Je suis d'accord mais on est sous quel système dans nos chers powermacs G5 ?   
Je parle QUE pour Mac OS X 10.3.x. Si on regarde bien 256Mo pour XP c'est kif kif pareil que Mac OS X ... Mais on tient bien mieux la charge et le multitâche


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord mais on est sous quel système dans nos chers powermacs G5 ?
> Je parle QUE pour Mac OS X 10.3.x.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris en te lisant "_Mais je peux parler pour tout les macs [...] et sur n'importe quelle machine..._"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2004)

encore une question :est ce que ce G5 mono aura la possibilité de recevoir par la suite une carte accélératrice pour upgrader le processeur?
et la carte graphic?


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> encore une question :est ce que ce G5 mono aura la possibilité de recevoir par la suite une carte accélératrice pour upgrader le processeur?
> et la carte graphic?


Tu parles du PowerMac ou de l'iMac ?
Tu ne pourras rien changer sur l'iMac, ni proc ni carte vidéo.
Sur le PowerMac, tu ne pourras changer que la carte vidéo, pas le proc qui est maintenant soudé sur la carte mère contrairement à ses grands frêres bi-processeurs.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du PowerMac ou de l'iMac ?
> Tu ne pourras rien changer sur l'iMac, ni proc ni carte vidéo.
> Sur le PowerMac, tu ne pourras changer que la carte vidéo, pas le proc qui est maintenant soudé sur la carte mère contrairement à ses grands frêres bi-processeurs.



oui je parlais du power mono,l'iMac je sais que tout est soudé...
donc sur ce pwoer mono,on peut tout changer sauf le G5,qui est soudé...
c'est nul çà ,ils auraient pu prévoir...


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

ils ont fait ca pour abaisser les couts ...

A+
Max


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2004)

ouai ben je vais m'orienter vers le bipro 1,8 ,de totue façon c'est pour dans un an ,d'ici la il y aura eu du changement ,peut etre aussi sur le mono...et surtout j'aurai les sous  
sans rire,sur apple store education on a pour 2300 euros environ sans écran:
soit le mono 1,8 avec 2 Go et 250 Go et 9600XT +Bluetooth sans modem
soit le bi 1,8 avec 1 Go et 80 Go et 9600 XT + BT sans modem

le tout avec écran plat sony 17"...

a voir !j'ai un an pour me décider...


----------



## lel (6 Novembre 2004)

ecran sony, tres bonne ideee 

voir ma signature !

A+
Max


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a voir !j'ai un an pour me décider...


Dans un an, tu pourras recommencer le même cirque ! Tous ces modèles auront disparu du catalogue.


----------

